# The Sumbrada Thread!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay if you are into Filipino Martial Arts then you know what Sumbrada is. (if you do not then search)  Okay so how do you train it and what are some of the *unique filips* that you put into how you practice it?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 16, 2007)

Can not say that i put anything unique into the Sumbrada, I pretty well do  I have been trained


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a break in break out routine whenever "drills"  of any kind are  used and understood. What that means is that  when we practice a flow we look for an entry and take it once that is done the partner has to see the entry and reverse it back to the drill. By doing this the  training goes in a more logical progression- find a door open it before your opponent knows he left it open . If you are the opponent retreat to the next door and close it. By exploring weaknesses or paths you become better at  getting in or covering. 

just my 2 centavos


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, my favorite way is espada y daga, and daga inserts are fun there.


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried using Subrada with opposite actions? Instead of a roof use an umbrella, instead of #1 use a #2?  Jim Keating has a pretty good DVD that has some good tweaks on sumbrada. Transitioning between ranges and into Hubud and back out into Largo can also be a lot of fun too.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 17, 2007)

robertlk808 said:


> ...Jim Keating has a pretty good DVD that has some good tweaks on sumbrada...


 
Robert,

I've been thinking about getting Jim Keating's sumbrada DVD.  Is it Serrada based?  I have Rick Faye's sumbrada tape and it's quite good.  If you've seen it, how does it compare in terms of the information presented?

Sorry I haven't had time to respond to your PM:  I plan to be in Maui from February 16th to February 23 but may cancel my plans due to the recent illness of a family member.

Best, 

Steve Lamade


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Steve, no problem Ill provide you some contacts just in case you do go.

Keatings tape isnt based off serrada as far as I know and I haven't seen Rick Faye's Sumbrada DVD either so I cant really compare the two. The other DVD sounds interesting I may have to check it out.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Nov 18, 2007)

As of recently,we have been adding all four ranges of FCS to the way we train and teach Sumbrada! Starting in Long range or four count, moving to Sumbrada distance, then Punyo Sumbrada, entering into Hubud then blending into Punyo Mano. Also like, Sumbrada with Knife - Forward and Reverse grip with stirring. And almost forgot Backwards, or Left vs. Right. Learned these from Bram.  Brad


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> As of recently,we have been adding all four ranges of FCS to the way we train and teach Sumbrada! Starting in Long range or four count, moving to Sumbrada distance, then Punyo Sumbrada, entering into Hubud then blending into Punyo Mano. Also like, Sumbrada with Knife - Forward and Reverse grip with stirring. And almost forgot Backwards, or Left vs. Right. Learned these from Bram. Brad


 

Excellent because that is the way to do it!


----------



## kroh (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of cool responses to this... Anyone got vids?

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2007)

kroh said:


> Lots of cool responses to this... Anyone got vids?
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


 
No, but I am in the process of developing an outline for a future IRT DVD instructional series on this very topic!


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 19, 2007)

kroh said:


> Lots of cool responses to this... Anyone got vids?
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


 




 
03:38 - 04:00.  This is San Miguel Eskrima's version of Sumbrada - it's called "Palusot."  This one is the first one taught to students.  It's interesting because in a lot of Sumbradas there is a 1-2-2-1-1... counter for counter rhythm, (i.e., the double numbers represent a parry followed by a counter) but in this Palusot the rhythm is 1-2-2-1-*2*... (i.e, there is an attack thrown in by one of the players that changes the rhythm).

Best,

Steve


----------



## Charleston Combat (Nov 21, 2007)

Might like this one as well!! Brad


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice idea to put disarms on a Sumbrada platform.

***

Does anyone have any footage of Pekiti's "Dukap y Puno" aka "Tapping on 5-8-9?  It would be nice to compare this drill to Sumbrada.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 23, 2007)

Andy Zavalla (ArnisAndyZ) has some cool transitions and switches from right-handed driving and countering to left-handed driving and countering at will. It definitely challenges the brain but cool stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Andy Zavalla (ArnisAndyZ) has some cool transitions and switches from right-handed driving and countering to left-handed driving and countering at will. It definitely challenges the brain but cool stuff!


 
It is a lot of fun and challenging switching from left to right and the opponent doing it as well.  Lots to learn from that.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is a lot of fun and challenging switching from left to right and the opponent doing it as well. Lots to learn from that.


True, they do that too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 24, 2007)

Guro Bobbie Edmonds made some comments about Sumbrada over at FMATalk that might be interesting to add to this thread.  Here is a link to the thread over there: http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=3140


----------

